# Scares That Care Weekend Convention in Williamsburg, Virgina



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Greetings!
I'll be attending the convention & can't wait!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Many celb guests have been announced...

Fright Night reunion
Christine reunion.. even Christine herself
Kane Hodder
Sid Haig
Cassandra Peterson aka Elvira
Heather Langenkamp aka Nancy, Nightmare on Elm St
Count Gore DeVol, & many more to be announced

Horror book authors, Costume contest, Scaryoke, Indie horror film fest, & much more

Hotel rooms are filling up fast, & still a few vending tables available too.


Admission is quite affordable... $40 weekend pass, or $25 day pass.

http://scaresthatcareweekend.com/


----------



## odamae (Jul 28, 2011)

Haunty said:


> Greetings!
> I'll be attending the convention & can't wait!


Great!! We'll be there the day before, for the meet and greet. If you don't see us then, stop in room 13 during the weekend, an say 'Hi'. We're TOO TWISTED SISTERS. See a soon.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I've been a friend of Sharon Jewett & her daughter Tabitha for many years. Look forward to meeting you & seeing the creations crafted.


----------



## odamae (Jul 28, 2011)

Haunty said:


> I've been a friend of Sharon Jewett & her daughter Tabitha for many years. Look forward to meeting you & seeing the creations crafted.


Haunty, I AM Sharn Can't wait to see ya! Have a great week! Later, Old Fiend


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Scares That Care Weekend was a great success!
There were so many activities going on it was difficult to see them all. The wait lines weren't that bad... the worst was waiting to meet & greet Elvira- Mistress of the Dark on Saturday. Another added plus was the "On the Go" food stands that were quite reasonably priced. They even had combo meals too. On the last day we were told yes, there will be a STC Weekend next year. Come back enjoy more of the fun.


----------

